# 200 lb Tarpon Satellite Tag - Right on Schedule



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The website has a full scale map - http://www.projecttarpon.com/PATresearch.html. The 200 lb tarpon came off right on schedule. We'll be getting data from the tag for the next few days. As that gets analyzed, we'll let you know and post the information.

We still have a 177 lb tarpon with a PAT that is scheduled for March 1 pop-off - any bets on where she'll go?


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The 177 should follow the same track...


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*agreed*

I'd have to agree with Trouthappy same venue. Very few if any of these Texas fish head east correct??


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

cpthook said:


> I'd have to agree with Trouthappy same venue. Very few if any of these Texas fish head east correct??


That's the point, we don't know. We haven't had any go this far south and have never had a PAT tag on a big fish from Texas stay in long enough to go this far south. We can assume the 177 lber is somewhere in the same neighborhood now, but the big question is where will she go next? Will she keep going or not.

Nobody really knows the extent to which there may be some mixing between east and west. Genetically, there seems to be a lot of mixing from previous genetic studies. We also know Boca Grande fish have turned and gone up the east coast of the U.S. and not toward the mouth of the Miss. River. We also know fish from Louisiana have gone all the way up the east coast of the U.S. in the same year and fish from Trinidad have moved up the island chain way north.

Where the one tag left might go or not go? Who knows. We'll see when it comes off.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Very cool! Its interesting how she followed the coastline all the way down. I assume the report will indicate water temps along the way?


----------



## jfish87 (Feb 15, 2010)

that is so cool!! Imagine what she has seen throughout that journey! It so cool to see where fish go, and not just tarpon, any fish!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

salty_waders said:


> Very cool! Its interesting how she followed the coastline all the way down. I assume the report will indicate water temps along the way?


I believe that the course along the shoreline is a presumed route as of now. We'll get more detail as the data uploads. We may see that she went to deeper water at times, we'll just have to wait for the detailed information to finish uploading.

March 1st will be a huge date if the other tag holds on until then. If that happens, that tag will have been in a Texas fish the longest in the fall and winter. She will have a great deal to tell us, for sure !


----------



## EpicTrey (Oct 3, 2014)

This one of the coolest things going. Kudos.


----------

